# Link to the Past Randomizer



## Heran Bago (Apr 11, 2017)

This is the hot new way to play Zelda 3 by Dessyreqt, creator of the Super Metroid Randomizer. The randomizer shuffles all the chests, item drops, and pickups in the game in a way so that the player can still progress. You will still need the bow to beat the first dungeon, but you might get it from the big Zora, or in the third dungeon! It also mixes up some things I won't spoil.

It has both web-based and offline versions, but you supply the ROM.

Link here

From the site:


> *What is A Link to the Past: VT Randomizer?*
> The basic idea is that all item locations in the game have their items shuffled around… so for example you never know what you’re going to find when you open a treasure chest! There are many item locations in the game beyond treasure chests, for example overworld heart pieces and NPC’s that give you items - these are all included too!
> 
> The VT Randomizer is a web based rom patcher that will allow you to make a randomized rom from one you supply. It is meant to always have the newest things available as the Randomizer team develops them.
> ...


The site has pages of detail, but even more can be found on the github page here.

 Source


----------

